# 5(26) What happened?



## CZ rider (Feb 28, 2017)

Stuck in Utah for approximately 8 hours this morning. Now 12 hours late, approaching Winnemucca. 6 went passed it, doesn't seem to be track problems. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for this forum!


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 28, 2017)

Signal troubles, engine troubles and crew troubles.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2017)

A triple whammy!


----------



## CZ rider (Feb 28, 2017)

Re signals : 6 went right past it this am. Guessing engine /power problem. 5(27) n (28) ok. Friend on 5(2). Been watching since NV washouts and Donner issues. Ty. Any one know for sure?


----------

